# Interesting Guitar Shops in London, Ontario?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be in London for the long weekend, and whenever I'm away, I try to check out the local fare. Can anyone recommend the "must see" guitar shops in London and area. I'm more interested in the smaller, privately run (i.e. the owner is probably behind the counter) type places, but I'm open to checking out warehouse-type places too.

Thanks!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Interesting? I doubt it. They're pretty much run-of-the-mill in my opinion. Just yesterday I visited Belaire (Richmond north) and Walter's at the Masonville mall. Nothing to write home about. I'll hold my tongue on the issue of staff.

The London Guitar shop and Bellone's used to have some cool stuff and sometimes still do, but again, nothing to write home about.

If you have regular access to Toronto shops, there's no reason to go out of your way in London, unless you're already there.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks. A run-of-the-mill shop is better than no shop. Any chance of getting some addresses or locations? - I don't know London at all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Belle Aire/London Guitar Shop:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&tab=wl&q=belle aire music london ontario

Walters, in the masonville mall (see above map link for Belle Aire) 1680 Richmond Street, London, ON N6G 3Y9‎ - (519) 660-1460‎

Bellones: http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&tab=wl&q=bellones music london ontario

Google is your friend.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Google is your friend.


True. When someone provides the correct spelling!

Thanks again!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Really not much here. Stay away from The London Guitar Shoppe unless you are into rude and stupid salespeople.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions and advice. I did the full tour on Saturday afternoon - visited all three Belle Aires, Bellone's, Walter's, and stumbled across Matt's (apologies to the driver behind me). Got through the day with only two purchases - a Laurence Juber book and a book of transcriptions by Bill Pilburn - under $50 total!

In general, customer service was lacking - I was only offered help by a salesperson in two of the stores and in two others, the person at the counter at least looked up from their book and said, "hello". 

Only Bellones had staff and/or customers that looked old enough to vote and it easily had the best customer service - I can't help but believe that the two are related. The downtown Belle Aire (aka London Guitar Shoppe) had the best selection of both acoustic guitars and sheet music - the two things that I look for in a Music Shop. And Walter's had the best mall-based music shop I've ever seen.

All in all, a very enjoyable afternoon. Thanks again for all the tips!


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Check this place out. Walters Music- your musical instrument experts. Fender, Yamaha, Godin,Yamaha, Sheet Music, music lessons and much more


----------

